# 11,000 + acres w/ max 35 members $2,500.00/yr.



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

We have a possiblity of four openings in our long term lease located close to Columbus, Ga. Openings in this club are a rareity - a combination of rising gas prices and the long mileage for a few members from Southern Florida, hence their non-renewal, have given rise to these few openings for the 2008-09 season.

No club in Georgia -PERIOD - has the acerage to hunter ratio that we have - Dues are close to $2,500.00 per year. We are a true trophy club - with a very long term feeding and food plot program that has been in place for nearly two (2) decades. We have the pictures to prove our track record of having harvested some of the nicest bucks in Georgia history.

We are needing three or four members who are willing to make a long term commitment toward the further development of the age structure of our herd. The perfect candidate is an individual who enjoys watching a 3-1/2 year old buck walk in hopes of personally harvesting or  taking pride in allowing another club member experience the success of harvesting him the next year or the year after....once he is truely a trophy animal! Although we are not a "bow only" club - someone who concentrates on bow hunting is a plus.... in other words - your goal is to take a mature buck with a bow and your so committed that you carry a bow to the woods 80-90% of the time....even during the rut....if this is you please send me a inquiry.

We have both primitive and non-primitive campsites. The opportunity to bring in a camper or to aquire a existing set up with electricity and a water source is available.

This tract is a very unique and special place...due to the size of the tract and the limited time between now and hunting season - and the time, gas and energy that it will take to offer a guided tour of the property - you will need to act immediately in order to secure one of these three or four exclusive spots.

I am looking forward to hearing from anyone who is needing a place to display their stewardship to the outdoors & the desire to play a part in the management and herd development of habitat that attracts, supports and holds the mature whitetail. I'll thank you in advance for not wasting my time if you are not a valid candidate.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2008)

What kind of acerage are you talking about?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> What kind of acerage are you talking about?



How many members?

Let's see some pictures.


----------



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

11,500 acres all contiguous/private land. Roster will consist of a maximum 35 members. What would you like to see pictures of? Include your e-mail adress and I will send them direct - I would suspect you'd like to see some of the bucks we have harvested. Most of them are on our "wall of fame" at the club - I have a few that I can send electronically...look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

I just recieved a private message - my computer would not allow me to open it due to my "pop-up blocker". Send me a regular post with your e-mail address and I will answer you appropriately!


----------



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

I Have 4 Openings - Anyone interested? - Very low member turnover... all private land - long term lease 20 year QDM - biologist on retainer. Primitive / non primitive camping availabe. Food Plots, Supp. Feeding Prog. Nice Club. Optional  Work Days - Simple Rules.


----------



## let-em grow (Jul 22, 2008)

what county?


----------



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

South Talbot County


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 22, 2008)

would like to see a few pics and maybe aerial maps of the property. thanks!


brad.mcdaniel@mcness.com


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 22, 2008)

Do foxhunters also hunt this property during the deer season?


----------



## C310driver (Jul 22, 2008)

I have limited knowledge of computers and have no pictures of "the property" other than the back drop behind a member who is posing with a trophy whitetail -  a picture of 11,000 plus acres....I wouldn't know where to begin. I have a satillite map but it's 3-0 x 4-0 large - I wouldn't know how to get it on the computer either. I guess I need to compile some elctronic images so to further market for some members - this is pretty much a first for me. If you were going to "take some pictures of the property" what would kind of pic would you take - in my experience - pictures never do anything "justice". In the old days - a short ride around the property was pretty much all you needed to do to get a member for life! If your interested - tell me a convenient time and we can meet there for a short tour.


----------



## jimbob86 (Jul 22, 2008)

Junder28@students.kennesaw.edu  I would like some pics of the deer taken and maybe some more info on what the terrain and habitat is like(pines, hardwoods, creeks, rivers, %food plots, ect). Club rules would also be appreciated.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 23, 2008)

wow! Didn't mean to get you that worked up, but it is fairly common now days for folks to have a google earth link or an electronic aerial of property in this situation. Didn't think I was out of line. You have my apologies.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 23, 2008)

is this TMI?....


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 23, 2008)

hevishot said:


> is this TMI?....



I am pretty sure it is TMI..It is a great place to hunt if you want to see alot of mature bucks and have alot of land..
The downside is that it is a pine plantation, and they share the property with foxhunters..Also, I think the acreage is more like 9500 acres now because they lost a piece of the property.. You will see many bucks in the 110-115 range if you hunt this property!!


----------



## Jim54 (Jul 24, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## C310driver (Jul 26, 2008)

I am giving a couple of gentlemen a tour (3 hours 9-12) Wednesday - We won't even touch the tip of the iceberg in three hours but that's all I can do - anyone looking for a good place should contact me if you want to take a look.


----------



## C310driver (Jul 26, 2008)

*Giving A Tour Wednesday AM*

I've drummed up a few guys that seem interested - Who knows if they will do the deal or not....no telling - I am giving them a tour come Wednesday AM at the property - if there is anyone in the hunt for a good lease with $2,500.00 in the budget for 350 acres per member - give me a call and you can join the "look see"  - I'd suggest bringing the check book - I expect to sign on the 3 or 4 spaces we have available pretty quick! Especially once I give them a quick "look around" the place and a look at the pics of past bucks taken!


----------



## lthammerhead (Jul 30, 2008)

*Qdm*

I am interested in more info about your club in South Talbot County how can I get ahold of you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 30, 2008)

C310driver said:


> I just recieved a private message - my computer would not allow me to open it due to my "pop-up blocker". Send me a regular post with your e-mail address and I will answer you appropriately!



look up in the every top right hand corner of any page on the forums and you will see this Private Messages along with a number if you have any.  click on the words and it will take you to your private messages and bypass your pop up blocker


----------



## lthammerhead (Jul 30, 2008)

*sent pm*

Sent pm


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Aug 14, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 14, 2008)

hevishot said:


> is this TMI?....



Was wondering that too?


----------

